

A New Physics Theory of Life - DonnyV
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20140122-a-new-physics-theory-of-life/#ixzz3Lw5rbLPe

======
comboy
>“You start with a random clump of atoms, and if you shine light on it for
long enough, it should not be so surprising that you get a plant,” England
said.

Makes me think even more about Fermi paradox.

------
JoeAltmaier
I've always thought that the rules of physics demand order. You take a box of
magnets at random, shake it up. You get stacks of magnets. Physics + energy ==
order.

